# brush keepers



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok i have another of my silly, obviously self serving questions for all of you!

Do you actually use the cardboard keepers that your paint brushes come in? Would you be willing to save a couple of bucks on an equal quality brush that is sold without one? For example a brush sold in a plastic bag or something of the like?

I guess my question is, we all know they have a purpose, but how many of you actually use them for that purpose on a regular basis? Or are they a little bit of a forgotten item once the brush is used?

I have a feeling they are most often just thrown out and never used. What do you think?

This isn't a trick question to embarrass or harass anyone, i just have a need to know if they are a waste most of the time.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I always put my brushes back into the keepers after they have been cleaned, and I think the brushes hold their shape better and longer by doing so. In short, I want the cardboard keepers.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, I always use the brush covers. Unless they were cheap throwaways, I wouldn't buy a brush without a cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brush covers, for sure. I did just order a few of these "brushvests" to see how they do. Should be getting them any time now. I always thought it was silly that you cant buy new brush covers. I used to spend a lot of time reinforcing my covers with packaging tape and rattle can primer http://propaintingproducts.com/products/brush-vest

Honestly, I've never met a painter who didnt keep their brushes in their covers, while they last anyway.


I'll let you know if these brushvests are worth a damn. I have a couple of the big home depot ones, but I dont like them. You can keep a brush wet with paint in them though, so theres that.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Most of my brushes end up wrapped in news paper after being cleaned... I do keep and use the cardboard covers they come with, but the never seem to last long before falling apart or getting thrown out by some one.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A new brush has to come with a cover. And even though I try to use them as much as possible, they always end up misplaced. I have my truck set up with a brush hanger in one of the tool boxes, where at least it won't get all jammed up with the caulking gun and wire brush.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I always clean and put them back in the original cover


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I always use them until they disintegrate.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a Corona killer. It's sad.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I always use the brush covers.

John


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Does that answer your question, Pacman?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Always clean my brushes at the end of the day and then let them hang over the sink to dry overnight. Rarely use the cardboard covers.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Buy it and Chuck the "keeper". My brushes hang on nails in my van. And no, I'm not buying a brush in a baggie.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Coronas and Purdy have the best keepers. The others break where the handle slips in. I wish someone would just sell replacement cardboard keepers. Those vests look too small and might round off angle brushes.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Second question-what if you could buy a similar quality brush to say a top line Wooster or a Purdy and it came in a fairly sturdy plastic keeper for still less than you would pay for a Wooster or a Purdy? What would you think about being able to buy such a brush exclusively online? What would you consider important as far as the labeling is concerned?
Cleaning and care instructions? What about a fancy brand name and package "decorations"? Is the marketing involved with the packaging all that important for you? What if you could get a high quality brush, with a strong waterproof keeper, with minimum "decoration" on the package? Online only? At a lower price. Would you find that enticing?

What would you consider would be a fair quantity to buy for free shipping? 12? 6? Would you be willing to buy say a minimum of 48 to save another 20%?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If I KNEW what I was getting, I might try it. Are the plastic keepers worth a crap? That would be a deal breaker for me if not. I wouldnt buy more than one without seeing exactly what it is in person, and it better be significantly cheaper than the store, including whatever shipping price. I think over $50 worth should qualify for free shipping.

I would literally pay good money to buy new laminated regular brush keepers.

As you can see, most of us are pretty anal about our brush keepers.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> If I KNEW what I was getting, I might try it. Are the plastic keepers worth a crap? That would be a deal breaker for me if not. I wouldnt buy more than one without seeing exactly what it is in person, and it better be significantly cheaper than the store, including whatever shipping price. I think over $50 worth should qualify for free shipping.
> 
> I would literally pay good money to buy new laminated regular brush keepers.
> 
> As you can see, most of us are pretty anal about our brush keepers.


say a polypropylene or similar plastic in the same shape as the standard cardboard ones. If you could get them for $3-4 less than say a Wooster Ultrapro lindbeck 2 1/2". Lets say $9-10 each. What if you had to buy a box of 6 for free shipping?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Personally I only ever buy tools that are going to last, I wouldn't want a semi disposable brush holder that's only going to last a few jobs. That means no ABS plastic and yes to Nylon/glass fiber reinforced. Not sure how well PP would hold up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My concern is that plastic would keep the brush from drying. If I have a brush that needs some retaming, I’ll wrap it in masking paper. Any moisture gets wicked out and the paper is tossed next time I use the brush.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RH said:


> My concern is that plastic would keep the brush from drying. If I have a brush that needs some retaming, I’ll wrap it in masking paper. Any moisture gets wicked out and the paper is tossed next time I use the brush.


I am foreseeing a brush holder made of a tool grade plastic designed with vents and a fine mesh filter to allow air flow.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm seeing hair gel used to shape a brush before storing. A quick rinse with water before using not only washes out the gel, but wets the bristles before dipping into paint.

Jeanius!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> I'm seeing hair gel used to shape a brush before storing. A quick rinse with water before using not only washes out the gel, but wets the bristles before dipping into paint.
> 
> Jeanius!


https://www.go-paint.com/en/products/store-and-go


----------



## The Classic Painter (Oct 7, 2016)

Always have used the cardboard covers for storage and shape retention.

Wouldn't care what advertising is or isn't on the packaging.
Been using Wooster brushes forever, and to change now to save 3 or 4
dollars (to me) isn't worth it.....sorry.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

How are we ever supposed to get ahead when there's the internet.
http://brushaper.com/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I am foreseeing a brush holder made of a tool grade plastic designed with vents and a fine mesh filter to allow air flow.


expensive. But vents in the proper type of plastic wouldn't cost a lot. And fyi polypropylene plastic is almost indestructible. It's what they make super glue bottles out of. It's the stuff that nothing sticks too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I'm seeing hair gel used to shape a brush before storing. A quick rinse with water before using not only washes out the gel, but wets the bristles before dipping into paint.
> 
> Jeanius!


any good quality lanolin hand moisturizer works good too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> How are we ever supposed to get ahead when there's the internet.
> http://brushaper.com/


those are a little too expensive, i'm afraid!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The Classic Painter said:


> Always have used the cardboard covers for storage and shape retention.
> 
> Wouldn't care what advertising is or isn't on the packaging.
> Been using Wooster brushes forever, and to change now to save 3 or 4
> dollars (to me) isn't worth it.....sorry.


Like my grandfather used to tell me "i don't want all of my competitors customers. Just the smart ones!" (JOKE!) anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> those are a little too expensive, i'm afraid!


They're like ballistic grade covers! Pretty cool though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> They're like ballistic grade covers! Pretty cool though.


They could make them out of Kevlar. that would be cool!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I make a fresh, craft paper keeper every time I clean a brush and find it does a better job than the cardboard they came in. Folded nicely and snug, they keep my brushes in excellent condition. Then I just hang them up in the paper.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PS 
I like that the card sleeves protect the brush until purchase and there is already far too much bloody plastic packaging. I would be very content to get my meat wrapped in butcher paper, my toilet rolls in paper wrap, my bar soap in paper wrap, my brushes in cardboard and my veggies with no packaging at all. Now even produce has little plastic stickers on every piece! Be considerate to the fish and our drinking water! Enough plastic, already!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> PS
> I like that the card sleeves protect the brush until purchase and there is already far too much bloody plastic packaging. I would be very content to get my meat wrapped in butcher paper, my toilet rolls in paper wrap, my bar soap in paper wrap, my brushes in cardboard and my veggies with no packaging at all. Now even produce has little plastic stickers on every piece! Be considerate to the fish and our drinking water! Enough plastic, already!



Considering the ridiculous amount of disposable plastic us painters use and throw away on a daily basis, do you really think skipping the 12 or so extra square inches of plastic to laminate a brush cover is something to pat yourself on the back for?:vs_lol: 

They wouldnt even have to laminate them. Just some waterborne polyurethane sprayed on to waterproof them.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

woodco said:


> considering the ridiculous amount of disposable plastic us painters use and throw away on a daily basis, do you really think skipping the 12 or so extra square inches of plastic to laminate a brush cover is something to pat yourself on the back for?:vs_lol:
> 
> They wouldnt even have to laminate them. Just some waterborne polyurethane sprayed on to waterproof them.


 I do not use any plastic sheeting ever. What the fish eat, we eat. Heck, even our plastic clothing washes microfibers of plastic into the water and purification systems can not get that stuff back out of the water so we end up drinking the stuff. Thus, I try to buy all natural fibers when ever possible, silks, cottons, leathers, rayon, wool, linen, etc. If one must use plastics does that mean we should not try to use less where we can. Where you use plastic, I expect I use craft paper. I buy it in huge rolls.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You must have a HUGE masker. 

No, seriously, I get what you're saying, but theres certain things plastic is good for. Its disposable plastic thats the problem, and I dont know how the hell you paint without it.... How do you bag off an entire kitchen for spraying with paper? Or tent off a spray area, for that matter.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

You'd die on my job site. If I'm spraying, the place is tightly wrapped in plastic 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Woodco said:


> You must have a HUGE masker.
> 
> No, seriously, I get what you're saying, but theres certain things plastic is good for. Its disposable plastic thats the problem, and I dont know how the hell you paint without it.... How do you bag off an entire kitchen for spraying with paper? Or tent off a spray area, for that matter.


Every thing that needs cover gets wrapped in craft paper like I was doing up a Christmas gift. Everything else is put under canvas drop sheets. And I do not spray anything inside a residence. (I do mainly interior repaints) I agree, for many styles of painting, plastic sheet is a must have. I am just thinking that we need to do what we can, where we can. I once had to spray some radiators indoors and yup, I covered everything in canvas and craft paper.

I may be a little sensitive on these issues because I have 2 sons and want them to have at least a little of what I knew to be the good things in life. I do fear for their futures in everything from politics and fake news to food and potable water. 

Absolutely! "disposable plastics" are the worst! We get offered new, one use products every month, almost. We need a moratorium on one use crap. In medicine there is no real option but again, what we can where we can. I just think it needs to be more front of mind.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> How are we ever supposed to get ahead when there's the internet.
> http://brushaper.com/


If it's to good to be true, it just ain't true. If you believe those sleeves are going to keep brushes in the way the ad proposes then I have a bridge I could sell you...

My craft paper sleeves are always a perfect fit and when the brushes dry in them they come out with a perfect edge for cutting!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Every thing that needs cover gets wrapped in craft paper like I was doing up a Christmas gift. Everything else is put under canvas drop sheets. And I do not spray anything inside a residence. (I do mainly interior repaints) I agree, for many styles of painting, plastic sheet is a must have. I am just thinking that we need to do what we can, where we can. I once had to spray some radiators indoors and yup, I covered everything in canvas and craft paper.
> 
> I may be a little sensitive on these issues because I have 2 sons and want them to have at least a little of what I knew to be the good things in life. I do fear for their futures in everything from politics and fake news to food and potable water.
> 
> Absolutely! "disposable plastics" are the worst! We get offered new, one use products every month, almost. We need a moratorium on one use crap. In medicine there is no real option but again, what we can where we can. I just think it needs to be more front of mind.


The big shame with plastics in general is that there are plastics that are 100% biodegradable already developed but never used! There are plastic soda bottles already developed that degrade to base elements when exposed to the methane gas that is released in landfills. Why don't they use it? It costs 5 times as much as a standard plastic bottle but the BIG issue is that it only comes in one color! An ugly brownish grey! And marketing has shown that no one wants to buy soda packaged in an ugly brownish grey bottle! It could very easily be used for many things, especially something as disposable as a drop cloth. But the cost is the determining factor.

Also there is a type of biodegradable plastic that was developed almost 70 years ago that comes from corn! It's actually called "corn plastic". It again is 100% biodegradable. Again it is much more expensive and only comes in one color. Corn Yellow. I actually have a coffee mug i got from the fair when i was maybe 10 or 11. Yellow corn plastic. 

So the question is, how do we entice companies to use these plastics and get consumers to buy them? The answer isn't easy but a good start would be government subsidies and tax abatements to the companies using it to compensate them for the additional cost until the volume produced gets to a point that the cost difference is nullified, and using the additional taxes saved to pay for marketing and promotion of the plastics involved. Seem like a lot of government waste? It would be pennies on the dollar of the 100's of billions of dollars spent on "recycling facilities" the government has funded that are a complete sham. Almost NOTHING that gets sorted and put into a recycling bin actually gets recycled. It just gets sorted and thrown in with the regular trash at the dump. That my friends is a well known fact.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> If it's to good to be true, it just ain't true. If you believe those sleeves are going to keep brushes in the way the ad proposes then I have a bridge I could sell you...
> 
> My craft paper sleeves are always a perfect fit and when the brushes dry in them they come out with a perfect edge for cutting!


Here's an interesting proposal. Sell pre-cut craft paper brush keepers in multipacks. You could design them and i could sell them. 100% biodegradable and made from 100% recycled paper. I bet we could sell them for $5 or $6 dollars each!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A Craft Paper brush holder will never compliment my ballistic multi tool, flashlight, Otter Box, and handcuffs.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The thing that kills me is when so many people are all about not using plastics and saving the environment and whatnot yet they absolutely HAVE to get a new car every two years! That is the single biggest waste of resources and cause of environmental damage in the US. The last 30 years i have owned 4 cars. And the last two I've had were over 180,000 miles and built in 2001. The car i drive now has 230,000 miles on it. Do you have any idea how much plastics and petroleum by products have been kept out of the environment by doing this? Literately thousands of pounds! probably millions of plastic grocery bags! Think about it. I'm not saying not to buy a new vehicle if you need one, just plan on using it as LONG as you can! We have to stop this waste before anything else will do any good.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> The big shame with plastics in general is that there are plastics that are 100% biodegradable already developed but never used! There are plastic soda bottles already developed that degrade to base elements when exposed to the methane gas that is released in landfills. Why don't they use it? It costs 5 times as much as a standard plastic bottle but the BIG issue is that it only comes in one color! An ugly brownish grey! And marketing has shown that no one wants to buy soda packaged in an ugly brownish grey bottle! It could very easily be used for many things, especially something as disposable as a drop cloth. But the cost is the determining factor.
> 
> Also there is a type of biodegradable plastic that was developed almost 70 years ago that comes from corn! It's actually called "corn plastic". It again is 100% biodegradable. Again it is much more expensive and only comes in one color. Corn Yellow. I actually have a coffee mug i got from the fair when i was maybe 10 or 11. Yellow corn plastic.
> 
> So the question is, how do we entice companies to use these plastics and get consumers to buy them? The answer isn't easy but a good start would be government subsidies and tax abatements to the companies using it to compensate them for the additional cost until the volume produced gets to a point that the cost difference is nullified, and using the additional taxes saved to pay for marketing and promotion of the plastics involved. Seem like a lot of government waste? It would be pennies on the dollar of the 100's of billions of dollars spent on "recycling facilities" the government has funded that are a complete sham. Almost NOTHING that gets sorted and put into a recycling bin actually gets recycled. It just gets sorted and thrown in with the regular trash at the dump. That my friends is a well known fact.


The consumer ALWAYS is culpable in the end! What we will buy, they will sell. As per the color of the bottles, just wrap them in pretty paper or use environmentally friendly inks or paints. (I know, Bob's nobodies uncle) :wink:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> The big shame with plastics in general is that there are plastics that are 100% biodegradable already developed but never used! There are plastic soda bottles already developed that degrade to base elements when exposed to the methane gas that is released in landfills. Why don't they use it? It costs 5 times as much as a standard plastic bottle but the BIG issue is that it only comes in one color! An ugly brownish grey! And marketing has shown that no one wants to buy soda packaged in an ugly brownish grey bottle! It could very easily be used for many things, especially something as disposable as a drop cloth. But the cost is the determining factor.
> 
> Also there is a type of biodegradable plastic that was developed almost 70 years ago that comes from corn! It's actually called "corn plastic". It again is 100% biodegradable. Again it is much more expensive and only comes in one color. Corn Yellow. I actually have a coffee mug i got from the fair when i was maybe 10 or 11. Yellow corn plastic.
> 
> So the question is, how do we entice companies to use these plastics and get consumers to buy them? The answer isn't easy but a good start would be government subsidies and tax abatements to the companies using it to compensate them for the additional cost until the volume produced gets to a point that the cost difference is nullified, and using the additional taxes saved to pay for marketing and promotion of the plastics involved. Seem like a lot of government waste? It would be pennies on the dollar of the 100's of billions of dollars spent on "recycling facilities" the government has funded that are a complete sham. Almost NOTHING that gets sorted and put into a recycling bin actually gets recycled. It just gets sorted and thrown in with the regular trash at the dump. That my friends is a well known fact.


Then why do the benches outside of one of my local grocery stores say "This bench is made from 3000 recycled milk containers"?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Here's an interesting proposal. Sell pre-cut craft paper brush keepers in multipacks. You could design them and i could sell them. 100% biodegradable and made from 100% recycled paper. I bet we could sell them for $5 or $6 dollars each!


AND! They could be recycled again after use! Brilliant! $5-$6 per pack of 10 I think.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> AND! They could be recycled again after use! Brilliant! $5-$6 per pack of 10 I think.


By the time we have them packaged and ready to sell, our cost will be close to $4.00-$5.00 each.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> The consumer ALWAYS is culpable in the end! What we will buy, they will sell. As per the color of the bottles, just wrap them in pretty paper or use environmentally friendly inks or paints. (I know, Bob's nobodies uncle) :wink:


I always wondered why they couldn't just paint those bottles so they looked pretty and people would buy them. Again it's probably just a matter of cost. Until every company is using those bottles the cost per unit would be astronomical. Once they all do, the cost would actually be close to what they pay for the current bottles they use. The problem is enticing the entire industry to change at the same time so the volume needed would ensure a low enough cost. Unfortunately it isn't going to happen any where near soon enough.

Then again, glass is 100% recyclable and they hardly use it anymore because idiot consumers couldn't keep from breaking them and cutting themselves. And again, if they aren't collected and sorted at considerable expense they are a waste of time.

Bottom line-we're all going to die and we're going to take the planet with us. Well, every living thing on the planet with us. The planet will still be here. Maybe.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> ...Bottom line-we're all going to die and we're going to take the planet with us. Well, every living thing on the planet with us. The planet will still be here. Maybe.


You've missed your calling as a motivational speaker.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We wrap our brushes in newspaper.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

No, the packaging would be a simple craft paper band and the making would be a really simple process, much easier than hand bound note books that sell for $4-$10 EACH. (I do binding part time) :biggrin: Maybe I should create a couple of prototypes for you.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Bottom line-we're all going to die and we're going to take the planet with us. Well, every living thing on the planet with us. The planet will still be here. Maybe.


True, and the PLANET WILL BE JUST FINE: it will carry on without us. It's really about how soon we want to be evicted. I am not at all worried about the Earth. I'd just like living conditions to last long enough for my sons to get older than I am now. (There will be NO GRAND KIDS!! The world is to crowded already and my sons do not want to contribute to that problem)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> You've missed your calling as a motivational speaker.


But i do live in a van down by the river!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

So back to my original post.....did you know that according to industry statistics, almost 75% of all paint brush packaging gets thrown out the first time the brush gets used? That is of course including all of the box store consumers that don't know any better. I wanted to judge how important they were to a more "professional" clientele, but i asked here anyway. (LOL!) My big question now is.....i get the impression most of the time that the main posters on PT are typically doing higher end repaints and new construction for the most part. I really don't think there are a lot of the "core" painters of the new large scale construction/rental renovation/etc,etc painters on here very often. So my other question is this, do you think the vast majority of people who paint for a living actually use the keepers as they are intended? Maybe there is a sub-market for high quality, lower cost brushes that are sold without a traditional keeper? Think about the painters who won't/can't clean their brushes, or the people (owners) that supply brushes to their painters. (who in turn, never clean the brushes.) Do you think this would be beneficial to them? A brush that will give a quality finish at a much more reasonable price?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

hard to beat these.


https://www.amazon.com/PERFECT-Brus...=1518732931&sr=8-7&keywords=perfect+pro+paint


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> hard to beat these.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PERFECT-Brus...=1518732931&sr=8-7&keywords=perfect+pro+paint


Have you ever actually used one of these brushes?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes they are surprisingly good brushes I would say almost as good as a 15$ purdy and in some instances better.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Then again, glass is 100% recyclable and they hardly use it anymore because idiot consumers couldn't keep from breaking them and cutting themselves. And again, if they aren't collected and sorted at considerable expense they are a waste of time.


Dang! I loved those old glass foggy from use soda bottles when you'd put your money in a cold water cooler and pull your choice up through a metal locks system. Shoot!, I really miss the things of my youth and childhood. Somehow, we managed to live without a lot of the plastic crap of today. Razors had drop in blades, dust mops were washable cotton, milk came to the door in glass bottles, we had a meat delivery man with product in butcher paper (and ham bones free for our dog!), fries and clams were served in dense paper containers, Chinese food came in boxes with eatable rice-ware dishes, etc., etc., etc. "Those were the days, my friend..."


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> A Craft Paper brush holder will never compliment my ballistic multi tool, flashlight, Otter Box, and handcuffs.


Is that kind of like a trashing box?
I think my contractor's box may be a bit gentler with my tools and brushes. I do try to keep it neat and organized.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Yes they are surprisingly good brushes I would say almost as good as a 15$ purdy and in some instances better.


No picking hairs off the wall? Don't splay easily?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

If by splay you mean spreads out or mushrooms than no it does not shed either. The first day I use a new brush it may loose 1 bristle. It holds paint and releases paint well. You can cut a sharp line with it against the ceiling. Lets just say I liked them enough that I ordered over 100 of them.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PACman said:


> So back to my original post.....did you know that according to industry statistics, almost 75% of all paint brush packaging gets thrown out the first time the brush gets used? That is of course including all of the box store consumers that don't know any better. I wanted to judge how important they were to a more "professional" clientele, but i asked here anyway. (LOL!) My big question now is.....i get the impression most of the time that the main posters on PT are typically doing higher end repaints and new construction for the most part. I really don't think there are a lot of the "core" painters of the new large scale construction/rental renovation/etc,etc painters on here very often. So my other question is this, do you think the vast majority of people who paint for a living actually use the keepers as they are intended? Maybe there is a sub-market for high quality, lower cost brushes that are sold without a traditional keeper? Think about the painters who won't/can't clean their brushes, or the people (owners) that supply brushes to their painters. (who in turn, never clean the brushes.) Do you think this would be beneficial to them? A brush that will give a quality finish at a much more reasonable price?



I said this already, but dont think I've ever met a painter who didnt use the keeper as long as they could, and I've painted in five different states.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

I used to just use paper from my 9inch roll on my masking machine. Fold it a couple times and tape it on the brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

PACman said:


> The thing that kills me is when so many people are all about not using plastics and saving the environment and whatnot yet they absolutely HAVE to get a new car every two years! That is the single biggest waste of resources and cause of environmental damage in the US. The last 30 years i have owned 4 cars. And the last two I've had were over 180,000 miles and built in 2001. The car i drive now has 230,000 miles on it. Do you have any idea how much plastics and petroleum by products have been kept out of the environment by doing this? Literately thousands of pounds! probably millions of plastic grocery bags! Think about it. I'm not saying not to buy a new vehicle if you need one, just plan on using it as LONG as you can! We have to stop this waste before anything else will do any good.


Totally agree. It seems like most of the generation that claims to want to save the Earth wastes more than anyone, in their efforts to have the newest and latest technology, vehicles, shoes, clothes, etc. 

My pickup is 16 years old with a little over 175K miles on it. My wife's care is 13 years old with about 180K miles on it. I don't keep them that long so much for the environmental aspect, but because who the hell wants or can afford to have a car payment all the time! I'll drive them until they become unreliable, or I look like Fred Sanford driving down the street.

John


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Holdenholden said:


> I used to just use paper from my 9inch roll on my masking machine. Fold it a couple times and tape it on the brush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, I use my 3" Chinex every day for over a year, never gets cleaned, just before color change, when done with the project, wrap in plastic let it be, next job wash and go. What covers? They get lost with the wave of the hand towards the garbage can after the purchase)

Brushes are just tools, not an icons to worship))


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> Yes they are surprisingly good brushes I would say almost as good as a 15$ purdy and in some instances better.


huh?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> If by splay you mean spreads out or mushrooms than no it does not shed either. The first day I use a new brush it may loose 1 bristle. It holds paint and releases paint well. You can cut a sharp line with it against the ceiling. Lets just say I liked them enough that I ordered over 100 of them.


Huh?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I said this already, but dont think I've ever met a painter who didnt use the keeper as long as they could, and I've painted in five different states.


You'd be surprised how often a "painter" will come into a paint store and just rip open a $16 Wooster or Purdy to look at it. I've been on jobsites where there were Wooster Ultrapro keepers just torn off and thrown on the ground. DIY customers are even worse. The newer generations of "painters" typically don't have a clue what that packaging is for and why it is designed the way it is. It's actually quite amazing the difference between how the keeper was an important part of a paint brush sale 30 years ago and the complete indifference a lot of purchasers have today for them. That's part of the reason for my post. Is this a fading need or is it just a case of a general lack of knowledge by the newer generation of "painters" and the people "selling" the brush? In fact i have sold quite a few seconds in plastic bags and not one of the people buying them even so much as intimated that there was something bad about not having a keeper as packaging.

I think it is another aspect of painting that is being left behind due to ignorance or indifference. Kind of like boxing your cans and a myriad of other things i have seen disappear through the years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kerryman71 said:


> Totally agree. It seems like most of the generation that claims to want to save the Earth wastes more than anyone, in their efforts to have the newest and latest technology, vehicles, shoes, clothes, etc.
> 
> My pickup is 16 years old with a little over 175K miles on it. My wife's care is 13 years old with about 180K miles on it. I don't keep them that long so much for the environmental aspect, but because who the hell wants or can afford to have a car payment all the time! I'll drive them until they become unreliable, or I look like Fred Sanford driving down the street.
> 
> John


I literally drive the wheels off of them. It helps that i am a trained aircraft mechanic and have always done as much work on my cars as i can. The main restriction i have on what i can do is not having a lift. Other than that i have done and can do just about everything short of a transmission rebuild. I have restored two Triumphs including complete engine rebuilds so i can handle just about anything except trannys and the new fangled electronic crap.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

PACman said:


> huh?



I Used purdy exclusively for over 10 years and one day I saw this recommended on amazon and I bought 1 box to see how they were. 

I tried it and gave it to my guys to try without telling them it was any different. At the end of the day I asked what they thought of the brush. They all liked it no complaints. 


I will say its got less bristle in it than a purdy but it does not seem to effect speed or quality. This is only for interior walls and exterior. I do not do waterbased enamel only oil so I can not attest to how it does on that. I always use oil and china bristle so that is a little different and ox hair on poly. 

I have no problem spending money on a brush I have bought many expensive brushes in my life but surprisingly I found this brush to be very good.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Pacman was the "Huh" because you didn't believe the brush could be good that I posted about or because you did not follow the conversation I was having with another member on this thread? Just trying to clarify because my answer in the last post still would not make sense if it was taken out of context of that conversation.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> Pacman was the "Huh" because you didn't believe the brush could be good that I posted about or because you did not follow the conversation I was having with another member on this thread? Just trying to clarify because my answer in the last post still would not make sense if it was taken out of context of that conversation.


I was kind of confused because i know what the company that owns Purdy thinks and why they have so far decided it isn't worth their time to sue the f out of anyone selling those brushes in the US AND the people making them for trademark infringement. I'm talking about a company that sued the largest brush manufacturer in the country (Wooster) just for using the same shade of yellow that Purdy uses! They don't think it is worth the effort believe it or not. If they thought that those brushes were so close in quality to Purdy's that they were loosing any money they would sue the hell out of them (and they would win). But they don't think it is worth the effort at this point. I know because i complained to Diversified Brands (SW) about them because i am trying to sell Purdy's and I sure don't want some knock-off product on the market. They told me that they are aware of those brushes and will note my complaint along with several others they have received from the likes of Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's, as well as their own Sherwin Williams stores.

Basically what they are saying is that those brushes are not nearly close enough to the actual purdy brushes in quality to even worry about the obvious trademark infringement, and being that since SW is very well known for being extremely aggressive in protecting their trademarks, I am satisfied with their response. 

BUT ALSO, there is a brush for every purpose and if they work that well for you than that is fine! If you like them and they work for you then have at it. But i kind of think you might want to stock up on them. Just a hunch.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> I was kind of confused because i know what the company that owns Purdy thinks and why they have so far decided it isn't worth their time to sue the f out of anyone selling those brushes in the US AND the people making them for trademark infringement. I'm talking about a company that sued the largest brush manufacturer in the country (Wooster) just for using the same shade of yellow that Purdy uses! They don't think it is worth the effort believe it or not. If they thought that those brushes were so close in quality to Purdy's that they were loosing any money they would sue the hell out of them (and they would win). But they don't think it is worth the effort at this point. I know because i complained to Diversified Brands (SW) about them because i am trying to sell Purdy's and I sure don't want some knock-off product on the market. They told me that they are aware of those brushes and will note my complaint along with several others they have received from the likes of Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's, as well as their own Sherwin Williams stores.
> 
> Basically what they are saying is that those brushes are not nearly close enough to the actual purdy brushes in quality to even worry about the obvious trademark infringement, and being that since SW is very well known for being extremely aggressive in protecting their trademarks, I am satisfied with their response.
> 
> BUT ALSO, there is a brush for every purpose and if they work that well for you than that is fine! If you like them and they work for you then have at it. But i kind of think you might want to stock up on them. Just a hunch.


Why are you bothering with Purdy? Just hand your customers an e&j GenX and let them thank you later. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jacob33 said:


> Yes they are surprisingly good brushes I would say almost as good as a 15$ purdy and in some instances better.


I don't know about your location but around these parts people will gladly pay 3x as much for a product with a made in USA label. IMO you are not doing your guys any favors giving them made in china knock offs.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> hard to beat these.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PERFECT-Brus...=1518732931&sr=8-7&keywords=perfect+pro+paint


Sorry man, not buying it. Look at the picture, no where remotely close to a quality brush, let alone a Purdy. The only thing that looks like a Purdy is the knockoff font on the jacket. I would never buy Chinese knock offs with the expectation that they will be comparable.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah I don’t trust knockoffs. Maybe I’d use for touch ups were I have multiple colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Proform-CO2-...520393424&sr=8-11&keywords=proform+oval+brush

https://www.amazon.com/Proform-C2-5...1520393475&sr=8-11&keywords=proform+2.5+brush

Just a little addition to what was shared. In my experience, everyone I've met serious about painting has kept the cover (and from what I ascertain, it is because they were originally trained to do so). I've met some newspaper slinging brush wranglers as well.

I use brushes from the aforementioned link. I keep a variety around, corona, Wooster, etc. based upon the conditions suitable for the brush. Like a thick tinted aura, I'll use the Purdy clear cut, or the "proform stiff".

Saving a few bucks, to me, as a new generation painter, is critical. I'm tossing these proform brushes after using certain stains, Aquapon, oil, all that nasty stuff. It doesn't hurt as much as a nice corona and they suit most conditions I encounter doing interior work. I haven't tried them exterior yet, save for with stains...which was good. The selling point on these brushes, for me, is they leave minimal brush marks and they work decent in general. 

So, @PACman , I'm definitely interested in the vague idea your offering. I like the cardboard brush keepers, but I sense if I were trained with "craft paper" I guess Rosin paper equates....I would do the same just because "that's what you do as a professional". 
It is interesting the effects culture has on our behavior. 

I would buy a brush in "hemp plastic" (or whatever) if I were completely satisfied with the brush. I use Rosin paper frequently and am adaptable.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I always bought Purdy or Wooster brushes and the Purdy keepers always seemed to hold up better. I held the keeper in such high esteem that on occasions that the keeper outlived the brush, the keeper would go in the keeper box in the shop. If a brush showed up without a keeper I could go to the keeper box and get a replacement for that brush. Over the years that box got pretty full. 

Good brushes cost good money, and I always felt keepers added a lot of life to the brush.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Good brushes cost good money, and I always felt keepers added a lot of life to the brush.


And that's the truth! :wink:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Woodco said:


> If I KNEW what I was getting, I might try it. Are the plastic keepers worth a crap? That would be a deal breaker for me if not. I wouldnt buy more than one without seeing exactly what it is in person, and it better be significantly cheaper than the store, including whatever shipping price. I think over $50 worth should qualify for free shipping.
> 
> I would literally pay good money to buy new laminated regular brush keepers.
> 
> As you can see, most of us are pretty anal about our brush keepers.


Shield Products USA.
These guys making these covers, are painters from Portland Oregon. They are active in the online painting community. Many people endorse their products.

Https://shieldproductsusa.com/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Shield Products USA.
> These guys making these covers, are painters from Portland Oregon. They are active in the online painting community. Many people endorse their products.
> 
> Https://shieldproductsusa.com/


Yeah. Like i said. Polypropylene. It's the perfect plastic for this use.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PACman said:


> Yeah. Like i said. Polypropylene. It's the perfect plastic for this use.


Plus they have little holes for a little airflow


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> Shield Products USA.
> These guys making these covers, are painters from Portland Oregon. They are active in the online painting community. Many people endorse their products.
> 
> Https://shieldproductsusa.com/


Exactly! Where the hell were these my whole career??

I got my brushgaurdz in. The 3" ones are garbage, the 2 1/2" ones are better, but these are better. ... I just ordered 5 of these anyway. 

Why didnt you chime in earlier?


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

old thread but whatever...i took my old purdy brush cover,opened it up and traced it onto a pizza box than cut it out and made myself a new brush keeper than slid a zip tie over it.took me about a minute.then i made ten more.it's a rainy day...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

SwampCat said:


> old thread but whatever...i took my old purdy brush cover,opened it up and traced it onto a pizza box than cut it out and made myself a new brush keeper than slid a zip tie over it.took me about a minute.then i made ten more.it's a rainy day...


Do your brushes smell like pepperoni?


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

yeah and it looks like i'm selling pizza on a stick outta the back of my truck.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

I like to install lawn tool cleats with the spring loaded clamps like you put in a garage in my van for wet brushes, then I transfer them back into the original sleeve when dry. Even though they are designed to hold a shovel handle they have plenty of pressure to hang a brush upside down from the neck. Seems even if I lay them flat in a secure spot they some how end up bent like a bicycle accident.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

I always use my brush keepers .


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 102875


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I secretly hide my good brushes in an old crappy cover to detour everyone. 😉


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...wax paper covers until they graduate to hard plastic...anything over 2" usually stays in plastic...super durable and stackable...


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

whats wrong with the ones they come in?


----------

